# 922 Remote Access Not Working from Date of Install - Is Anyone Else Having Problems ?



## akrauss (Jul 30, 2002)

Approx. 10 days ago, I had installer swap out a few old non-HD receivers for some new boxes, including a 922. Upon entering my house, the tech admitted this was his first 922 install and he had no prior training on the product. In any event, he hooked everything up, established a broadband connetion thru the home plug and my wireless router and left. For the last 10 days I have been trying, thru much frustation, to access the dish remote access, but have had no luck ! I can get into my account, billing info, etc. but every time I hit the remote access function, it either just brings me back to my billing info screen; essentially freezes up with the "processing request" message; or gives me an "internet explorer can not open this page" type message. I should say my internet connection is working fine otherwise and I have tried to gain access on three different computers to no avail. I have been on the phone with several DISH techs, most recently last night with a supervisor and have been getting the run around. The first one told me she was aware of a web site problem but no ETA on a fix. The next said not aware of any web site problems. The supervisor and the tech last night, said aware of problems - - curiously, only after I implored them to inquire - - but had no other info as to when it might be fixed. She of course told me the 922 is a new product and they are "working out the bugs." I told her I am aware of this, but the only reason I purchased the 922 was for this capability which has NOT WORKED FROM DAY ONE !! When I asked whether the problem was system wide and therefore nobody had access, I got no straight answer.

So can those out there with 922's please tell me if your remote access is working, so I may then go back to the DISH tech's and educate them and hopefully get this resolved. Of course, if you have any suggestions to get me up and running it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks much.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

What browser are you using? FireFox seems to be more stable. PC or Mac? Wireless to the receiver or hardwired? Have you reset the receiver and your network? (unplugged) Unplug your 922 from the power outlet
Unplug your router from the power outlet
Wait about 15 seconds
Plug the router back in
Wait 30 seconds
Plug the 922 back in 
Have you reset the broadband connection in the 922 menu?
Best of luck


----------



## akrauss (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks 356B for the quick response. I am using internet explorer not Fire Fox. It is a wireless connection to the 922, but again my wireless is working fine for my Samsung TV, XBox, lap top etc, all which are much further away from router. I have not performed any of the troubleshooting steps you mention, but will do so tonight. Should I also unplug the "home plug" connector ? You would think the DISH Techs would have had me go thru the steps you mention, but despite my suggestion as to whether the problem could be in the home, they insisted it is on the web site end.

Also, please tell me if you are a 922 user and whether your connection has been working without problem ?? Thanks again.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Curiosity question. What wireless adapter or bridge or you using?

I just checked and Dish Remote Access and Dishonline are both working just fine for me. I just watched a bit of one of my 922 recordings.

Some additional steps which you may have already undertaken would be to check the Broadband status on the 922 and reset it. Then check your router. If the Broadband connection shows okay on the 922 and your router is seeing the 922 then the problem, I would think, is on the other end.

When you called did the first CSR connect you to a 922 CSR? Sometimes the first to answer tries to solve a problem that they know nothing about. The 922 CSRs I've dealt with have been very knowledgeable, friendly and helpful.


----------



## akrauss (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply olguy. The wireless router (same as bridge/adapter ??) is one which Verizon installed as part of my switch to FIOS for internet and phone. Previously, I has a linksys. All I know is wireless has been fine for all my other devices, incl. new Samsung TV, Xbox, Blue ray and my lap top, all of which are much further from the router than the 922. I have not checked the things you mention, but will do so tonight and try resetting everything. Despite my forceful attempt to get the ptroblem fixed, none of the DISH techs suggested that there were 922 "specialists" and none of them, bothered to walk me thru a trouble shoot as you mention, despite my queries as to whether the problem could be in my house. I will try tonight and post a follow up. Thanks again.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

akrauss said:


> Thanks 356B for the quick response. I am using internet explorer not Fire Fox. It is a wireless connection to the 922, but again my wireless is working fine for my Samsung TV, XBox, lap top etc, all which are much further away from router. I have not performed any of the troubleshooting steps you mention, but will do so tonight. Should I also unplug the "home plug" connector ? You would think the DISH Techs would have had me go thru the steps you mention, but despite my suggestion as to whether the problem could be in the home, they insisted it is on the web site end.
> 
> Also, please tell me if you are a 922 user and whether your connection has been working without problem ?? Thanks again.


Yes I have the 922... I was one of the first in my part of the state to get one, very buggy at first but fun, the reliability of Remote Access early on was spotty then it became non-functional for 2 weeks in August, it seems the servers were changed and all hell broke loose with dishTV and their newly acquired little brother Sling. :icon_stup The instructions I gave you came from Sling after the server meltdown was under control, dishTV was inept about the whole mess, total denial in the beginning and little or no real help as Rome burned. :icon_lame
Yes my Remote Access currently works quite well. I also feed a Samsung TV along with a Blu-ray with broadband. I use a Netgear switch, hardwired.
Best of luck :icon_band


----------



## labmansid (Nov 19, 2005)

I had some initial problems with internet connectivity with my 922. I was connected to the router via ethernet cable, so no wireless issues, yet the 922 would never connect to the server/internet. The DHCP showed OK, but the other two tests showed "Failed". It could have just been some setting I was missing on the router, or the router itself, but like yourself I had other devices that would work fine. I ended up getting a newer router and voila, the 922 connected instantly. 
Since then, about a month ago, I have had no problems connecting remotely to it. I can watch via my iPhone. Just this evening I set up a program to record while sitting in a restaurant. So it probably isn't Dish's whole web site that is the problem, which is the same story I got at one point of my saga as well. I think Dish customer support sometimes resorts to that just to keep us from calling for a while, hoping in the meantime it will eventually just start working on it's own (not likely), or that we will stumble on the fix ourselves (much more likely!!). If at all possible, you might try running a length of ethernet cable between the two and bypass the wireless route, just as an experiment. Or, do like I did and bypass the router entirely and connect the 922 directly to your internet temporarily just to see if it can connect, and is not defective in that regard. I did that, and found it would connect, so I at least knew there was something else wrong, and not the 922. If possible, you might borrow or try a different router. You just have to try different things to discover what the bad link is.
Sorry to see you having problems with it, but it is new technology which has a few bugs in it. Hope you get the issue resolved soon, it is pretty cool once it works properly!


----------



## akrauss (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks again all for your input. Last night I checked the broadband status on the TV and it said connected, with everything else "OK." However, I figured I would try to reconnect and see if that did anything. When I did that I got a "fail" message. Did it again and back to OK, however, did not solve the problem. I did not have a chance to reboot router, etc. but will try and do it tonight. Labmansid - your trouble shooting procedures also make sense. The easiest for me would be to bring 922 to internet connection and plug directly in to the box. I will try that if the reboot doesnt work.

*Finally, Big Question* - How come the 922 never asked for my wireless internet security pass key, like every other connected device in my house has ? Could that be the problem even though it says "connected" ?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

akrauss said:


> *Finally, Big Question* - How come the 922 never asked for my wireless internet security pass key, like every other connected device in my house has ? Could that be the problem even though it says "connected" ?


I've never been ask for passwords, etc. from the 922. It just joined my network.
Best of luck :icon_band


----------

